
Why You Don't Need Cloudflare with Netlify – Netlify - abettarini
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/03/28/why-you-dont-need-cloudflare-with-netlify/
======
xxdesmus
They mention you can use their DNS, if you pay them. Or, you could just use
Cloudflare's free DNS.

Plenty of benefits of using Cloudflare in front of Netlify -- such as full
caching the static site on our edge so it doesn't even need to go back to
Netlify's (Cloudfront) edge. Same goes for SSL termination at our edge, and
the other performance features we can add on top of your Netlify site.

There's no reason not to use both -- at the free plan if you'd like.

Not sure I'm actually following the point of this article -- submitted by an
account that is 18 minutes old.

Disclaimer: I work at Cloudflare.

